# GBAA State Target May 19-20 in Savannah, Ga. (Scores Added)



## red1691 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Ogeechee Bowmen will be hosting the GBAA State Target in Savannah, Ga. May 19-20. We will be shooting a Double International Round more info. at our web site( www.ogeecheebowmen.com ) in the calender and reg. form in the photo gallery. Hope to see you there, I will try to put a link or attach reg. form on here.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 1, 2012)

You can also Pre-register on the GBAA website.

www.gbaa-archery.com


----------



## Toyrunner (May 1, 2012)

ScarletArrows said:


> You can also Pre-register on the GBAA website.
> 
> RED, you know what... this is 'genuine natural born talent' officer material.


----------



## red1691 (May 1, 2012)

Toyrunner said:


> ScarletArrows said:
> 
> 
> > You can also Pre-register on the GBAA website.
> ...


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 2, 2012)

Are you sure you want to give me any kind of authority?


----------



## red1691 (May 4, 2012)

ScarletArrows said:


> Are you sure you want to give me any kind of authority?



Why sure , But we all know the one that holds the $$$$$ really controls the authority!


----------



## red1691 (May 7, 2012)

Less than 2 weeks away, Who's in?
Hope to see you there!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 7, 2012)

I'll be there...


----------



## firefighter310 (May 7, 2012)

Red you better get that smoker fired up!! We want some good food when we show up down there. And red we know you gonna be there. Somebody's got to be the  boy!


----------



## red1691 (May 9, 2012)

Naaa, going to save the Q for the State & Southeastern Field!!
Looking a long the lines of buttered Onion & Beer bathed Bratwurst, Burgers and may be some plain old hotdogs!


----------



## red1691 (May 11, 2012)

1 week out! Are you ready? Are you down with it?


----------



## watermedic (May 11, 2012)

See ya there!! I have some pork sausage that I will bring for you to try out!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 11, 2012)

watermedic said:


> See ya there!! I have some pork sausage that I will bring for you to try out!!


 
...there's a dirty joke in that comment somewhere...


----------



## red1691 (May 13, 2012)

watermedic said:


> See ya there!! I have some pork sausage that I will bring for you to try out!!



I'll have the cooker there and plenty of onions too, will have to see which is better, the sausage or the brats  ether way it will be gooooood!


----------



## red1691 (May 14, 2012)

5 Days, come on there is nothing to be scared of, Jason is the  boy .. for this one....


----------



## Big John (May 14, 2012)

Wish I could make it.... I know it will be fun... Wish more 3D guys would try it. 65 yards is the longest shot. You can learn alot about your shooting with this round.....

P.S. You could get up to 600 points for yhe Last Chance Press contest


----------



## MathewsArcher (May 14, 2012)

if i had a ride, i'd come.  bill and i will be there for the field


----------



## firefighter310 (May 14, 2012)

ooohhhh red it is on! you just make sure the food is ready.  and worry about your shooting!


----------



## oldgeez (May 15, 2012)

ahoh, i was on jonathan's computer when i posted that "need a ride".....it should have been the geez, lol


----------



## red1691 (May 16, 2012)

That's OK geez we under stand.. But being you are coming down for the State Field I guess I'll have to live up to my word!!!!


----------



## red1691 (May 17, 2012)

It's about time to get this party started!!!!!!!


----------



## lightsspeed (May 19, 2012)

What a great first day...will post scores as soon as I get them...


----------



## lightsspeed (May 20, 2012)

*Final Results*

Here are the final results


----------



## red1691 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Geoffrey for posting the scores for us, and tell Ansleigh congrats again on setting a New State Record!!!

And Thanks to all that came down to shoot with us, hope all had a good time, even though some of us got a little wet Sunday morning round...

There are Photos on our club web sight of some of the shooters and the Winners, again thank to all that came out to shoot.

Brian, Jake has your plaque...


----------



## oldgeez (May 21, 2012)

it looks like ole lynnwood did it again.  he must have a dresser drawer full of belt buckles, lol..where was jackie o'???  he is missing in action???  i wish i could have gotten there, but the field will have to be enough.  the gas money involved in almost a 700 mile round trip is mind boggling.  nice going guys


----------



## red1691 (May 21, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> it looks like ole lynnwood did it again.  he must have a dresser drawer full of belt buckles, lol..where was jackie o'???  he is missing in action???  i wish i could have gotten there, but the field will have to be enough.  the gas money involved in almost a 700 mile round trip is mind boggling.  nice going guys



700 miles round trip? What route you taking?

Jack O has pinched nerves in his neck (so he says) think he was just scared, but at least he was there to help out some new young archers out this weekend.

Lynwood all ready Pre-Regs for the State Field & Southeastern Field and said he's ready for the next level!!!


----------

